# moving to Toluca



## mcriado (Jul 7, 2010)

Could somebody tell me about best toluca neighborhoods to live in?

I am moving in next 60 days,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. If you don't get some recommendations here, I'm sure that you will get a good sense of the quality of neighborhoods, once you are in the city and able to explore.
Enjoy Mexico.


----------



## mcriado (Jul 7, 2010)

*Moving to Toluca, Mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. If you don't get some recommendations here, I'm sure that you will get a good sense of the quality of neighborhoods, once you are in the city and able to explore.
> Enjoy Mexico.


I was recommended to move to Metepec or Santa Fe neighborhoods, what do you think about?


----------



## feldr (May 4, 2013)

My fiancée lives in Metepec, and lives in a really good community, not far from the Gallerias, did you get there?


----------

